

Crashplan Online Backup Lost My Entire Backup Archive (2011) - geekfactor
http://jeffreydonenfeld.com/blog/tag/crashplan-vs-backblaze/

======
blakdawg
I will never understand why someone would bother with a $3/month "unlimited"
backup service. Obviously, there's no way a service provider could provide any
sort of long-term robust service at that price point. So why bother? I guess
you could back up to 3 or 4 of these low-budget "maybe" backup services, and
probably one of them will have your stuff when you need it (or maybe all of
them have some of your stuff) . . .

------
Mithrandir

        "In the end, Crashplan is sending me out a 3tb seed 
        drive so I can get my entire archive back online, and 
        they’re also issuing me an account credit for the 
        previous seed drive service I had purchased."
    

So I guess he was able to restore the lost data only because he had a local
copy?

------
mvkel
These types of companies are great examples of spending cheap and asking for
forgiveness when something breaks. It makes way more sense in the long-run
from a business perspective.

Especially at a $3/month price point. You get what you pay for.

------
Evbn
Crashplan added to the list of companies that only provide customer service to
people who create PR disasters on social media.

